# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > QiDi 3D Printer Forum >  New [to us] X MAX

## Syncmanatl

We recieved a donated Quidi X MAX in pristine condition. Its a shared MAKERSPACE. However, there is no SD slot, or Flash drive. There is a USB and ethernet port. All the posts I see refer to the supplied flash drive, required to connect wifi, or copy a print to the printer. Didnt come with the printer. We downloaded the QUIDI slicer, but no joy. Any help?

----------


## jamcultur

You can use any USB flash drive in the X-Max USB slot. Just slice your STL with Qidi Print, save it to the USB flash drive, and insert the flash drive into the X-Max's USB slot.

----------


## fred_dot_u

As a new owner of a used X-max, I can confirm that an ordinary usb flash drive will work. It's an impressive printer, rather quiet except for the huge enclosure cooling fans (which makes it not quiet at all) and good results can be expected. It has a semi-automatic bed leveling system that works well too.

Study up on the caveats of using the printer, as if the wrong hot end is in place or the wrong build surface is being used, you'll be buying replacements too frequently. I don't think I'd pick this printer for a shared makerspace, unless mentoring and monitoring are carefully managed.

----------


## Syncmanatl

So we did discover that a USB 3.0 wont work, and did get it fired up with a 2,0. Just an extruding issue now.

----------

